
Computers fail in courts across England as judges and CPS try to access info - Varcht
http://telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/01/21/computers-fail-courts-across-england-judges-cps-struggle-access/
======
renholder
>“ _We will be restoring the email history of those affected over the next few
days._ ”

Most "computer problems" don't result in the zeroing-out of mailboxes; unless
the disk went down but, even then, you'd imagine that - if they did things the
correct way - they'd have redundancy. Maybe they're leveraging a NAS and the
NAS went down (in a relatively new system)? ...but, again, redundancy?

It definitely seems odd...

